# The more expensive the car.....



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

The less likely they are to use their f'cking indicators...... 5 times tonight on the way home, and i wonder why insurance is going up year on year!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

the more expensive car the more arragont the driver so we all know that arrogant drivers rule the road :lol:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't forget BMW's! Expensive but drivers who can't function the basic concept of:

Indicator stalk goes up. Indicator stalk goes down. [smiley=argue.gif]

My next car is going to be an Z4m!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

This is an unfair stereotype. I saw plenty of mums in MPVs today who neglected to indicate on roundabouts.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

No no Dash, NOBODY indicates on roundabouts these days :lol: I don't know if it's because they just don't know what to do or of they thing it's safer if everyone is kept guessing as to when the random lane change will occur. :?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Its not value of car at all, its type of car, 4x4's being worst MPV's 2nd. Theres a zonda localy and he indicates when overtaking me and indicates left when pulling back in front of me  He even LET me pass him the other day :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

It's not the value OR the type of car... It's just the twat behind the wheel.

As far as I've seen on the roads, there's no stereotype that's actually true. I've seen courteous BMW drivers (I hope I'm also one of them), I've seen observant and careful 4x4 drivers and I've seen supercars being driven by just about every type of driver (good and bad) you can pigeonhole.

The only thing you can be sure of is that every driver out there is convinced they've got the measure of everyone else and it's always just based on their own limited and biased experience.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh I don't know... I found when working with motor accidents that a suspiciously high number of accidents were the fault of Rover drivers. Go figure.


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

This is my biggest hate. How freaking hard is it to move your little finger to show others where the fuck you are going?!? Jesus bloody Christ. Ignorant mo-fo's....Should be a government ad campaign for that, instead of watch out for stupid bikers one. Speaking of which, I had 2 stupid bikers overtake me in a 60 zone, round a band and slam on their brakes right in front of me to turn right, without indicating!! Nearly ran the twats over. *sigh*... there...all better now...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Dash said:


> Oh I don't know... I found when working with motor accidents that a suspiciously high number of accidents were the fault of Rover drivers. Go figure.


 [smiley=book2.gif] 
:?

[smiley=book2.gif] 
:-|

Is it because they're old gits with no concept of spatial awareness?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Maybe expensive cars don't come with indicators for manual usage or those sorts of people who own them don't have the finger energy to lift it to indicate because they have been too busy using to sign other drivers


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I don't know... I found when working with motor accidents that a suspiciously high number of accidents were the fault of Rover drivers. Go figure.
> ...


YES. How the fuck did you guess?


----------

